# Hector lombard 6 second KO against jay silva -Video



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

i want to see him in the ufc so bad


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

That was a great KO. He'll be swept up by the UFC soon no doubt.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice find, repped. I missed in on TV, glad I got to see it. 

I'd like to see him tested in the UFC. So many great matchups for him.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

wow, clean and percise strikes. notice how he stayed on target even as silva was falling, just kept hitting the head all the way down.
it's funny that the judo/jujuitsu guy has over half of his wins by KO.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Sick KO, love that the guy protested....would he like his skull caved in next time?

BTW. WTF is with fighting at 190? Pick a weight and fight there, hate catchweights. If you can't cut down, fight in the class above and be good enough to make up for size.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Sick KO, love that the guy protested....would he like his skull caved in next time?
> 
> BTW. WTF is with fighting at 190? Pick a weight and fight there, hate catchweights. If you can't cut down, fight in the class above and be good enough to make up for size.


I don't know the specifics but I have a strong feeling it was because the guy was a late replacement and he may have had trouble making weight or they wanted to make it a non-title bout. I seriously doubt it's because Lombard has any trouble making 185....


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Its a good thing this wasn't a boxing fight


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Jay Silva took the fight on a few days notice as a replacement for Paulo Filho. Hence the catch weight.

And I didn't know Lombard was known for his jitz??? He's a judo / muay thai practicioner I thought...


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

He should be a WW really he is tiny for a MW.


----------

